# Renault Kangoo Trekka 4x4



## Bayblue (May 14, 2016)

My Renault Kangoo Trekka micro camper, ideal as its just for me. After having a company car for 30 years and now retired, wanted something I could use as a "car" as well. Done nights wild camping in North Wales not too far from home and just got back from a week on Shell Island. Served me well and happy with it so far.


----------



## phillybarbour (May 16, 2016)

Very cute van.


----------



## BeyondTheVan (May 24, 2016)

Oh I love this Kangoo! The inside looks amazing!


----------



## Randonneur (Sep 6, 2016)

I love those overhead lockers in the Kangoos. Wish I could get something similar to fit my berlingo. :wave:


----------

